# Any love for AJ Fernandez?



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Reading through threads and posts i see lots dedicated to various brands but not many for AJ Fernandez line. As fairly new to smoking cigars i have geared to the AJ Fernandez line more than others.
Is there a reason why you guys seem not to smoke them much?


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

H Upmann by AJF is pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> Reading through threads and posts i see lots dedicated to various brands but not many for AJ Fernandez line. As fairly new to smoking cigars i have geared to the AJ Fernandez line more than others.
> 
> Is there a reason why you guys seem not to smoke them much?


That's a good question, I'm the same becoming a AJ fan too. But as I get deeper into his blends I've noticed he has blended a few popular cigars that don't have his name on them.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

zcziggy said:


> Reading through threads and posts i see lots dedicated to various brands but not many for AJ Fernandez line. As fairly new to smoking cigars i have geared to the AJ Fernandez line more than others.
> 
> Is there a reason why you guys seem not to smoke them much?


I'd say AJ has a good number of people here that enjoy his blends. I see quite a few of his sticks burned regularly on here: New World, Man o War, Ave Maria, Diesel, sometimes San Lotano. I'm a big Ave Maria Reconquista fan, and The T collaboration that he did with Caldwell and Booth is almost universally loved here.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Thats shows how much i know...thought he only made San Lotano, Last Call, Fallen Angel and New World. I have tried all and like them, especially the San Lotano.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

zcziggy said:


> Thats shows how much i know...thought he only made San Lotano, Last Call, Fallen Angel and New World. I have tried all and like them, especially the San Lotano.


He blends a lot of exclusive stuff sold though various large retailers under different marques. Want to try a Reconquista and The T?

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> He blends a lot of exclusive stuff sold though various large retailers under different marques. Want to try a Reconquista and The T?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Always willing to try, let me know


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

There is plenty of love for AJ sticks here. Not only for his line but also all the collaborations/blending he has done for others.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

I just recently found out he blends for Southern Draw cigars, lately when I think I'm trying a different cigar blenders stuff I find out he did it.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

zcziggy said:


> Always willing to try, let me know


PM me your address and I'll send you a couple to try.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

That guy has got his hands in everything. Ive enjoyed all the cigars Ive known he worked on. Im sure Ive smoked a bunch and had no clue he was involved.
I didnt know he did Ave Maria though. Ive got one in my humi...maybe I'll pull it put today.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> That guy has got his hands in everything. Ive enjoyed all the cigars Ive known he worked on. Im sure Ive smoked a bunch and had no clue he was involved.
> I didnt know he did Ave Maria though. Ive got one in my humi...maybe I'll pull it put today.


I didn't know either, until I was gifted a Reconquista from a BOTL on here; I was thoroughly impressed enough to buy several boxes after that.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Lots of love on puff for AJs blends. Theres so many offerings from other brands that AJ stuff gets lost in the mix. But you'll see lots of praise overall .


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I didn't know either, until I was gifted a Reconquista from a BOTL on here; I was thoroughly impressed enough to buy several boxes after that.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Is it just that one Ave Maria he blended?
Are they the ones that come in boxes of three? If so CI has them on sale...or did yesterday.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Matt_21 said:


> Is it just that one Ave Maria he blended?
> 
> Are they the ones that come in boxes of three? If so CI has them on sale...or did yesterday.


They are all his blends, to my knowledge. And yes, CI/CBid sells them in boxes of three as well as boxes of 12. Best deal on them is when CBid sells them in 5-packs without coffins for a ridiculously good price every once and a while.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info Nate


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

He does the Kudzu for SD. He does HC and Herencia Core and Enclave is a favorite. 


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Time to expand my horizon


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Just find out AJ has a store down in miami, being only about 45 mins away, will be doing a field trip down there.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Big time AJ fan, he is one of the major players in the industry in addition to blending for a ton of different brands he also manufactures for a lot of different brands as well as a supplier of leaf for even more. When he came on the scene he was producing a lot of blends in his name that were under contract with the CI conglomerate as exclusives, a few years ago he opened the new factory and had a little tiff with the conglomerate, he managed to throw off the yoke of corporate oppression and start over, as a result a LOT of really popular blends were discontinued and he started doing even more behind the scenes stuff, most of the brands that actually carry the AJF name now are relatively new.
There’s a lot more to the story, this is the condensed version.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 22, 2019)

About 80 percent of my humidor is all AJ lines and blends. Have to agree with the reconquista I got two boxes of em resting and some fallen angles to try later in the summer .


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

One of my favorite mainstream lines, Nicaraguan tobaccos I smoke more of than Dominican and Honduran, but I have a place for all along with cc in my cooler.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been smoking cigars for 50 years, and have tried tons of different cigars at the full range of price points. Over the years, my favorite cigars became Fallen Angel, Man O war original, armada and ruination, , New World, Enclaves, San Lotano Requiem and The Bull, all the Diesels, and 5 Vegas AAA. And I just recently discovered that they are all AJ Fernandez cigars. Not a coincidence, but I was pretty amazed.. The only other cigars that comes close for me are Padron 64s and the 000 series if laid down for a year, and a few Oliva lines (Serie O, Reckoning, and Cain F). I have a couple hundred of various CCs in the humidor that I rarely prefer over an AJ cigar. And at their relatively low prices, Fernandez cigars are a great deal.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Love me some AJ ......just damn good quality smokes usually found at great prices. I'm not smoking more of them because my stash has gotten low with his stuff and a mild spending freeze has slowed down my purchasing. 

The New World, La Gran Leave and most of his Diesel line are very good cigars. 

Sent from the garage


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Mucho! Among many others of his I enjoy, the New Worlds are my top recommendation for a budget cigar that punches way above it's weight class... er, price.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> Mucho! Among many others of his I enjoy, the New Worlds are my top recommendation for a budget cigar that punches way above it's weight class... er, price.


....and they are on sale at holts...nice!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

zcziggy said:


> ....and they are on sale at holts...nice!!


The Almirante (Belicoso) is my favorite. But their sale price on the Navegante (Robusto) makes it the current winner... and those are darn good too! Definitely box worthy IMO.

Be forewarned, New Worlds have a "candy bar" press; meaning the box press is not just square but flattened into a rectangular cross-section. Personally I really love that about them, but some folks averse to box pressed cigars won't.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Some AJ blends, but there are many others:

Last Call
New World
Bellas Artes
San Lotano
Enclave
La Gran Llave
Fallen Angel
Hoyo La Amistad
Ave Maria
Diesel
Man O War
Ramon Allones
H Upmann
Monte
Gispert
La Herencia Cubana
Empress of Cuba
Nica Libre
5 Vegas
La Perla Habana
Indomina
Iron Horse
Havana Club


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> The Almirante (Belicoso) is my favorite. But their sale price on the Navegante (Robusto) makes it the current winner... and those are darn good too! Definitely box worthy IMO.
> 
> Be forewarned, New Worlds have a "candy bar" press; meaning the box press is not just square but flattened into a rectangular cross-section. Personally I really love that about them, but some folks averse to box pressed cigars won't.


not me...if it smokes and tastes good i don't care if it is rectangular or round


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Look, when someone says AJ, my ears perk up. Along with myself, cause who am i, there are a lot of OG BOTL on here that either love, hate, or respect AJF. He has his hand in so many ventures that its almost impossible to not hear of his name, if you stay in the industry long enough. 
Me personally, I'm a diehard AJF fan. I love so many of his blends and creations that most everything in my tuppers has AJ's hand in it somewhere. My favorites though are the cheap @ss Diesel line. I'm simple; what can I say? I like AJ because he seems willing to help out the start-ups. I'm sure there's a dime in his pocket for doing so, but that's just business. Many start-ups that have paired with him have gone on to be successful, so in my book; sometimes playing with the devil works in your favor. Mis dos centavos.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Look, when someone says AJ, my ears perk up. Along with myself, cause who am i, there are a lot of OG BOTL on here that either love, hate, or respect AJF. He has his hand in so many ventures that its almost impossible to not hear of his name, if you stay in the industry long enough.
> 
> Me personally, I'm a diehard AJF fan. I love so many of his blends and creations that most everything in my tuppers has AJ's hand in it somewhere. My favorites though are the cheap @ss Diesel line. I'm simple; what can I say? I like AJ because he seems willing to help out the start-ups. I'm sure there's a dime in his pocket for doing so, but that's just business. Many start-ups that have paired with him have gone on to be successful, so in my book; sometimes playing with the devil works in your favor. Mis dos centavos.


You know I 2nd your statement 100%. I probably smoke more AJF stuff than anything else. The value for the money is always on point, especially the deals to be had on CBid.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

I've had a few I got in trades, (been too long to remember which ones) and recall enjoying them.


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

I always make sure I have AJ's in my stash. Namely, the New World and the Bellas Artes. 

I think he may not be mentioned as much on forums or in general because he is mid-level. He's not corporate anymore nor, is he a niche company. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

LeatherNeck said:


> Look, when someone says AJ, my ears perk up. Along with myself, cause who am i, there are a lot of OG BOTL on here that either love, hate, or respect AJF. He has his hand in so many ventures that its almost impossible to not hear of his name, if you stay in the industry long enough.
> 
> Me personally, I'm a diehard AJF fan. I love so many of his blends and creations that most everything in my tuppers has AJ's hand in it somewhere. My favorites though are the cheap @ss Diesel line. I'm simple; what can I say? I like AJ because he seems willing to help out the start-ups. I'm sure there's a dime in his pocket for doing so, but that's just business. Many start-ups that have paired with him have gone on to be successful, so in my book; sometimes playing with the devil works in your favor. Mis dos centavos.


I agree 100%. I think its easy any forums for boutique chasers to overlook his stuff. But, I really enjoy his stuff.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> The Almirante (Belicoso) is my favorite. But their sale price on the Navegante (Robusto) makes it the current winner... and those are darn good too! Definitely box worthy IMO.
> 
> Be forewarned, New Worlds have a "candy bar" press; meaning the box press is not just square but flattened into a rectangular cross-section. Personally I really love that about them, but some folks averse to box pressed cigars won't.


I absolutely love the New World. I'll have to try the Almirante. I also enjoy a bellicoso

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Big time AJ fan, he is one of the major players in the industry in addition to blending for a ton of different brands he also manufactures for a lot of different brands as well as a supplier of leaf for even more. When he came on the scene he was producing a lot of blends in his name that were under contract with the CI conglomerate as exclusives, a few years ago he opened the new factory and had a little tiff with the conglomerate, he managed to throw off the yoke of corporate oppression and start over, as a result a LOT of really popular blends were discontinued and he started doing even more behind the scenes stuff, most of the brands that actually carry the AJF name now are relatively new.
> 
> There's a lot more to the story, this is the condensed version.


How did you find all of this out? I've been looking everywhere trying to learn more about the industry on an honest level. (Including more about the tobbaco blends used)

I must be a goof when it comes to research

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Cossie said:


> How did you find all of this out? I've been looking everywhere trying to learn more about the industry on an honest level. (Including more about the tobbaco blends used)
> 
> I must be a goof when it comes to research
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


There's been a lot of articles/interviews written on AJ over the years that are probably still in the archives at CI & Cigars.Com, halfwheel etc.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh...me love AJ Fernandez long time....the guys a friggin legend and makes some really good cigars. I probably have every line he makes and they are consistently good.


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

I haven’t had a ton of his stuff but stuff blended by him and liked it all.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Big time AJ fan, he is one of the major players in the industry in addition to blending for a ton of different brands he also manufactures for a lot of different brands as well as a supplier of leaf for even more. When he came on the scene he was producing a lot of blends in his name that were under contract with the CI conglomerate as exclusives, a few years ago he opened the new factory and had a little tiff with the conglomerate, he managed to throw off the yoke of corporate oppression and start over, as a result a LOT of really popular blends were discontinued and he started doing even more behind the scenes stuff, most of the brands that actually carry the AJF name now are relatively new.
> There's a lot more to the story, this is the condensed version.


Have you seen/had the new Hair of the Dog? It's no longer in the Diesel line-up but it's own namesake. Also, I just resently found out that Southern Draw is created in one of his factories. I know, I've been living under a rock lately.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Have you seen/had the new Hair of the Dog? It's no longer in the Diesel line-up but it's own namesake. Also, I just resently found out that Southern Draw is created in one of his factories. I know, I've been living under a rock lately.


I've seen the new HotD but haven't tried it yet, I think AJ has blended or manufactured or sold tobacco to just about everyone! I was poking around one day and found a list of everything he's blended, it's a looong list! It's also pretty surprising WHO he's blended for.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

El Cigar Shop has a great 30% off sale going on now for Puffers, and one of their best deals going even without the sale is the Fernandez sampler:


New World Puro Especial Toro
San Lotano Requiem Toro
Bellas Artes Toro
Enclave Toro
San Lotano Bull Toro
With the every day 20% off it's only $5/stick. And with the 30% off sale, it's only $4.50/stick. A no brainer for me. I buy a few since I like all those cigars, and the price is actually less than buying them individually by the box.


----------



## RumNSmokeNYC (Jul 1, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> Mucho! Among many others of his I enjoy, the New Worlds are my top recommendation for a budget cigar that punches way above it's weight class... er, price.


Smokin one right now. Really good smoke.


----------



## Flaco_ (Apr 6, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> Time to expand my horizon


 Myself!
As I peruse this thread I'm writing down every marque I see so I can go look for them.
I see I have LOTS of 5ers to buy, as I've loved everything of AJ's that I've tried. AFAIK my AJ experience has as yet been limited to RyJ, Upmann, and Hoyo, though, but here may be others than I'm unaware of.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Flaco_ said:


> Myself!
> As I peruse this thread I'm writing down every marque I see so I can go look for them.
> I see I have LOTS of 5ers to buy, as I've loved everything of AJ's that I've tried. AFAIK my AJ experience has as yet been limited to RyJ, Upmann, and Hoyo, though, but here may be others than I'm unaware of.


You should try the San Lotano from AJ


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

zcziggy said:


> You should try the San Lotano from AJ


San Lotano Requiem, aka Habano, is my regular smoke in the toro size. Has spicy flair and caramel hues with good consistency and construction. Whenever I light a bummer cigar, I flip it into the huckleberry bushes and light a San Lotano Habano. Instant cure.
Also enjoy AJ's New World, Diesel Rage, Man O'War Puro Authentico and Herencia Cubana Core.
AJ is a dedicated tabaquero. He loves cigars, does not care about promoting himself.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bripper said:


> San Lotano Requiem, aka Habano, is my regular smoke in the toro size. Has spicy flair and caramel hues with good consistency and construction. Whenever I light a bummer cigar, I flip it into the huckleberry bushes and light a San Lotano Habano. Instant cure.
> Also enjoy AJ's New World, Diesel Rage and Herencia Cubana Core.
> AJ is a dedicated tabaquero. He loves cigars, does not care about promoting himself.


Brother Ripper ( Bart )...how be ye?

Went shopping for some of the San Lotanos....Habano and Maduro and caught a sale on them...total out the door for 2 5 paks....Free/Shipping and then to reward myself for doing some consulting work this month earning $1000 for 4 hours work....Padron 1964 Series Exclusivo Maduro...5 pak of these.....

San Lotano Requiem Maduro Toro 5pk 
1x @ $29.40
San Lotano Requiem Hab. Torpedo 5pk 
1x @ $30.10
Padron 1964 Series Exclusivo Maduro 5pk 
1x @ $52.58

$112.08 plus taxes....Thx for making me go hunting!!!!

The Ripper has turned me on to some great cigars over the years....this being one of them! Wonder if you've managed to kill those huckleberry bushes yet...not into mulching are you?


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

bripper said:


> San Lotano Requiem, aka Habano, is my regular smoke in the toro size. Has spicy flair and caramel hues with good consistency and construction. Whenever I light a bummer cigar, I flip it into the huckleberry bushes and light a San Lotano Habano. Instant cure.
> Also enjoy AJ's New World, Diesel Rage, Man O'War Puro Authentico and Herencia Cubana Core.
> AJ is a dedicated tabaquero. He loves cigars, does not care about promoting himself.


Same here, right down the line. Just laid in a box of the Requiem toros, and smoked a New Word Gobernador this morning. Also love the SL the Bulls, Diesels, MOWs, and Fallen Angels.


----------



## Flaco_ (Apr 6, 2019)

I went hunting too 
Five fivers of various AJ marques, various vitolas.
Man, my life is about to improve.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

I didn't see it mentioned, but I really like the Relic by AJF. The first one I smoked had a nice deep earthy-ness to it.


----------



## Chaz76 (May 23, 2021)

I currently making my way though boxes of Diesel Whiskey Row and Southern Draw 300 Hands. AJ has so many good cigars and blends. Lots of love here!!!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Just a point of interest so we aren’t misleading people
AJ doesn’t have anything to do with blending SD cigars
They are just rolled at his factory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2019)

I’m trying to find his Witchdoktor!


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Haven’t had a ton of his stuff directly from him but I used to really love the Huppman by Aj and the hoyo blacks by him. I recall having a oval (old style band) as well that was good. I always heard The Bull talked about by him was good as well.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I’m trying to find his Witchdoktor!







__





Witchdoktor Cigars - All Witchdoktor Brands Online | JR Cigars


Shop for Witchdoktor exclusively online at JR Cigars.com for amazing deals and selections. The exclusive Witchdoktor premium cigars are handmade with top-quality Nicaraguan tobaccos. Don't forget to buy boxes and singles of Witchdoktor Cigars at JR Cigar for the best prices!




www.jrcigars.com


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

@zcziggy , if you haven't tried it yet, the Diesel Uncut is a spectcular stick.


----------



## tryan606 (10 mo ago)

jmt8706 said:


> @zcziggy , if you haven't tried it yet, the Diesel Uncut is a spectcular stick.


I got 5 of those in my humidor now. Got them about a year ago from the diesel motherload from CI. Guess I'll have to give them a try soon. The diesel Wicked and Whiskey Row have been my favorite diesel cigars thus far.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

tryan606 said:


> I got 5 of those in my humidor now. Got them about a year ago from the diesel motherload from CI. Guess I'll have to give them a try soon. The diesel Wicked and Whiskey Row have been my favorite diesel cigars thus far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


I'll have to try the wicked and whiskey row next time I'm at the lounge.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> @zcziggy , if you haven't tried it yet, the Diesel Uncut is a spectcular stick.


I did try some Diesel a while ago when I was a bigger noob...did not care much for any of them. Maybe is time to revisit them


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I find Diesel to be a good priced middle of the road smoke. Adequate for walking the dog or mowing. I smoked the Rage Shorty for a bit. 
Always a great price thru the Devil.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

no way to delete a wrong post...eh?


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

zcziggy said:


> no way to delete a wrong post...eh?


You could try to edit it


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I think it’s the part where he said he used to be a bigger noob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

i was quoting my own post...smh


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

I like AJ cigars but I've had enough torn wrappers trying to remove over-glued bands that I don't buy them very often.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

GunnyJ said:


> I like AJ cigars but I've had enough torn wrappers trying to remove over-glued bands that I don't buy them very often.


Oddly enough...I rarely have that issue and smoke mostly AJs


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

GunnyJ said:


> I like AJ cigars but I've had enough torn wrappers trying to remove over-glued bands that I don't buy them very often.


Luckily that's been few and far between for me. I chalk it up to a noob at the factory.


----------

